# My new girl



## Bree_6293 (Aug 4, 2014)

This is my new girl I got today. She is 1 month old! And we have another doeling that we are picking up next week or week after. 
This is bailey.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very cute!


----------



## fuzyjack (Jan 10, 2014)

aww!!


----------



## Goatlover15 (Oct 5, 2014)

Cute!


Brook


----------



## mayia97420 (Apr 22, 2014)

She is cute - looks very girly


----------



## Bree_6293 (Aug 4, 2014)

And my last goat to add to the family 
Daisy <3


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Cutie pie!


----------



## LuvMyNigies (Sep 14, 2013)

Aw! They are too cute! Congratulations!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

They are adorable. Congratulations.


----------

